
Show HN: Deep Learning Personas - trueduke
https://personas.huggingface.co/t
======
julien_c
Hey guys.

Don’t expect accurate answers here - it’s an experimental weekend hack.

With this experiment, we wanted to understand how we could train a neural
network on new external datasets very quickly and study the difference in the
language and answers depending on the topic of the dataset.

No scripted chatbot here, we are talking of neural-nets trained in the wild :)
We are using the celebrated seq-2-seq model which computes a “thought-vector”
from an input sentence and generates an output sentence conditioned on this
vector. We gathered various datasets from stackexchange and launched a big
overnight training of our models to have some surreal morning coffee talks
with our AI.

There’s still a ton of work for the answers to start to make sense (longer
training and bigger datasets would improve the quality of course, we can also
easily add components to improve the variety and coherence of the responses)
but a difference can definitely be noticed based on the dataset subset.

This will allow us to test a variety of new datasets way faster than before.
Let us know what you think, and if you think of a cool dataset to test, just
let us know on Github.

~~~
bbayer
It can enter a loop easely. Gamer girl vs. me

me: yes

gg: I'll send screen shots

me: yes

gg: I'll send screen shots

me: yes

gg: I'll send screen shots

me: yes

gg: I'll send screen shots

....

~~~
julien_c
Responses to a specific message are deterministic in this model (no diversity
promoting objective implemented) so this is to be expected :)

------
dangelov
Honestly, this gives such irrelevant answers, it might as well be random. The
presentation is pretty cool but it doesn't actually work well at all.

------
nyrulez
Right now, it doesn't work at all. Would be great to test and iterate on it a
bit and to have some sense to the answers before exposing it to the world.

------
malux85
Q: "How many electrons in an atom of Lithium?" A: "Of course not!" \- Physics
expert

------
luiscape
I asked about gravitational waves. The Physics Genius eventually answered with
"Yes, a white trashbag and nothing else".

[http://imgur.com/kLtsooB](http://imgur.com/kLtsooB)

------
polygot
Them: Yo! Does it compile?

Me: Yes

Them: I'll update the tag

Me: Ok thank you

Them: The second one then.

------
FnuGk
me: ruby on rails

Full Stack Dev: Do n't do this

